# Wo liegt mein Fehler beim Springen?



## Deleted 11242 (1. September 2018)

Hi zusammen

Letztes Jahr habe ich mich auf die Schnute gelegt auf genau dieser Strecke, und das hat eine dicke Blockade bei mir verursacht.
Vorgestern bin ich dann mal wieder zu diesem Spot und habe mich versucht zu überwinden.
Das hat auch so weit ganz gut geklappt- immerhin komme ich nun ohne Probleme über den Table und traue mich somit, mit adäquater Geschwindigkeit zu fahren. Blockade gelöst. Tolles Gefühl.

Noch toller würde ich mich allerdings fühlen, wenn ich denn behaupten könne, den Sprung auch mit der richtigen Technik zu meistern. Es fühlt sich manchmal noch einfach nicht richtig an, und das Video scheint mir Recht zu geben. Vielleicht schaut ihr mal selbst...






Selbstanalyse:
Ich bin noch zu steif. Da geht noch mehr.
Ich nehme den Absprung zu statisch, was zur Folge hat dass mich das Hinterrad ein wenig kickt. 
Ich springe nicht aktiv, ich lasse mich nur katapultieren. Ist doof und sieht auch doof aus.
Das kann ich zwar in manchen Fällen recht gut durch Körperarbeit in der Landung ausgleichen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es bei großen Sprüngen dann mal schief gehen könnte.

Wie seht ihr das?



Danke im Voraus für eure Zeit!


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2018)

Bei größeren Sprüngen würdest du wohl sehr frontlastig landen, was eher suboptimal ist.

Vor dem Absprung das Rad in den Boden drücken und dann, wie du schon richtig schreibst, aktiv abspringen. Das Mag am Anfang ungewohnt sein, da du dich ja jetzt bequem katapultieren lässt. Springst du aber aktiv ab, brauchst du weniger Geschwindigkeit und bist kontrollierter in der Luft.

Kannst du Englisch? Hier in dem Video ist eigentlich alles sehr gut erklärt und schau mal wie langsam er auf die Rampen zufährt aber trotzdem mehr Airtime hat als du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11242 (1. September 2018)

Suboptimal ist ja noch harmlos ausgedrückt.

Ich hatte beim Fahren immer das Gefühl, dass ich schon ausreichend komprimiere.
Die Videos zeigen mir aber dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist.

Werde ich mal beherzigen, wenn ich mich traue


----------



## everywhere.local (1. September 2018)

Hat der Kollege völlig richtig gesehen. Aktiv abspringen bringt den Erfolg.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2018)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> wenn ich mich traue


Fahr den Table langsam an und komprimiere richtig! Dann noch einen ordentlichen Bunny Hop hinterher. Damit kommst du zwar erst mal nicht über den Table aber du bekommst die Technik mit ohne groß Angst haben zu müssen.

So wie in deinem Video zu sehen ist, würdest du bei einem größeren Sprung wahrscheinlich einen Abgang über das VR machen. Wenn du es aber "levelst" wie Blake im Video zeigt, drückst du es erst im letzten Moment der Landung nach unten und kommst mit beiden Rädern auf.

Ich habe das mal unbewusst übertrieben. D.h. das Rad sehr lange schräg in der Luft und erst kurz vor dem Aufkommen das VR nach unten gedrückt.


----------



## John_tornado92 (12. September 2018)

Ich hab fast das selbe Problem, ich hab immer Angst das ich nach hinten rüber kippe da ich schon ziemlich den Lenker hoch reiße....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2018)

John_tornado92 schrieb:


> Ich hab fast das selbe Problem, ich hab immer Angst das ich nach hinten rüber kippe da ich schon ziemlich den Lenker hoch reiße....
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Bunny Hop auf dem Rasen üben hilft. Da ist‘s für den Kopf einfacher, denn man fällt ja im Falle eines Falles „weich“. Aber mal im Ernst. Ich habe den Bunny Hop sehr sehr oft geübt und auch auf verschiedenen Rädern und auch so, dass ich auf dem HR auf der Mauer lande aber nicht ein Mal ist es mir passiert, dass ich hinten runtergefallen bin.


----------



## Roebel-G (14. September 2018)

Was auch wichtig ist, ist ein gut eingestellter Rebound am Heck. Um so schneller dieser ist, um so schwieriger ist es einen sauberen aktiven Absprung hinzukriegen. Natürlich kann er auch zu langsam sein.
Die Methode im GMBN-Video mit dem Ast halte ich für ausgezeichnet für das Erlangen des richtigen Timings. Ich würde mich zuerst auf diese Übung konzentrieren bis es sitzt und erst dann wieder am Table den aktiven Absprung anwenden. Der "dynamische" (mit Geschwindigkeit, ohne Bunny Hop) Absprung ist ja nicht grundsätzlich falsch, hat einfach auch seine Nachteile und es gilt auch hier nicht einfach Passagier des Bikes zu sein.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (17. September 2018)

Seh ich das richtig dass durch die Beine das Heck hochgezogen wird (video Post #2)

Das würde mir jetzt angst machen noch eher auf die Schnauze zu fallen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. September 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig dass durch die Beine das Heck hochgezogen wird (video Post #2)
> 
> Das würde mir jetzt angst machen noch eher auf die Schnauze zu fallen.


Ja ist richtig. Warum denn Angst. Du bringst den Lenker so hoch wie möglich (hier könnte man evtl. nach hinten fallen) und dann bringst du mit dem ziehen in die Wagerechte das HR hoch (hier kann doch nix passieren).


----------



## grey (21. September 2018)

was du da machst ist mMn. eigentlich nur das hoch gekickte heck ausgleichen, das geht aber nur bis zu  einem gewissen grad, bist nicht wirklich aktiv abgesprungen.

Schön zentral am Rad bleiben, Fahrwerk selber in den Absprung rein komprimieren und nicht einfach nur reinfahren,bisserl abspringen, das vr kannst nach absprung mit Lenker ein bisserl zu dir nehmen und dann wieder kontrolliert in die Landung drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (21. September 2018)

Würd ich prinzipiell auch so sehen, die Wurzel des ganzen Problems liegt aber mMn darin, dass du während des Absprungs zu stur die Zentralposition beibehältst. Wenns beim Absprung aufwärts geht, musst du, analog zur Rückwärtsbewegung bei Steilabfahrten, mit dem Körperschwerpunkt nach vorne. Das kostet bissl Entschlossenheit, da dein Hirn den Kopf gern so weit wies geht von der vermeintlichen Gefahrenzone fernhalten möchte.


----------

